# GREAT article on Damon in today's Portland Tribune



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

He’s older, wiser and staying clean 

Kudos to the Portland Tribune for actually bucking the trend and writing a positive article about a player or the organization. But most of all, kudos to Damon for turning his life around.:clap: 

Let's hope he stays on the right track.









P.S. Dwight Jaynes is an idiot.

-Pop


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Awesome for Damon glad things are going well for him in his life


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> He’s older, wiser and staying clean
> 
> Kudos to the Portland Tribune for actually bucking the trend and writing a positive article about a player or the organization. But most of all, kudos to Damon for turning his life around.:clap:


I'm glad that Damon has apparently cleaned up his life. But this quote from him in the article tells me everything I need to know about what's important to him in the upcoming season:



> “I want to get my shooting percentage up to 44 percent this season, and I can get my scoring average up from 13 points to 16 or 17 points,” he says. “I would like to get to the free-throw line four or five times a game instead of one or two.”


Last year at this time, Damon said he wanted to be one of the top assist men in the league. Even though few of us believed that he would achieve this "goal", at least he was talking about passing more than scoring. That doesn't seem to be the case this year.

With young and developing players on the time such as Zach and Darius, Damon's attitude is "I'm going to score more as a PG". 

Yeah, that's encouraging.... :no:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh, and this might not have been the best choice of words by Damon:



> Through the last 12 months, I’ve *weeded* out a lot of people, seeing who was really true and who wasn’t.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> “I want to get my shooting percentage up to 44 percent this season, and I can get my scoring average up from 13 points to 16 or 17 points,” he says. “I would like to get to the free-throw line four or five times a game instead of one or two.”


not good news, IMO. 

last season, he shot the ball 1,018 times, 83 more shots than his next highest season in Portland. we've got scoring options at every position but center, and he sounds like he wants to score more. 

who is going to shoot less? Randolph? Miles? whomever is playing the other guard spot? 

if all the additional scoring comes from improving his percentage like he says, that's great. but he has never in his career shot 44%. in fact, over the past three seasons he's hitting at a whopping 39.6%. 

is a 31 year old point guard really going to change that much in one summer? I got a bad feeling he's going to try to keep his starting job by launching more shots.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

It's about time someone had something positive to say about the guy...


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> not good news, IMO.
> ...


 Do you ever get tired of hating?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> is a 31 year old point guard really going to change that much in one summer? I got a bad feeling he's going to try to keep his starting job by launching more shots.


It's my guess that the D will continue to slump back and allow him that shot rather then allow him to make entry passes to Portland's better options... just like last year. Zach should probably look at DS's scattershot J as an entry pass of sorts.

Pot or not, same old limited Damon.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If he shoots 3-4 more times at the line, maybe thats where his scoring will go up...as in, he'll try to draw more fouls instead of shooting shots he'd brick..


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Do you ever get tired of hating?


You know what? You've convinced me.

I now realize that the secret to success this year for the Blazers is for Damon to shoot more.

Forget about getting Zach the ball in the paint or Darius the ball on the break. Forget about setting up outside shooters like Anderson or Frahm. It's all about Stoudamire.

In fact, if he were allowed to take 17 shots a game - like he did in his Raptor days - instead of the measly 12 per game that he got last year, I'm sure that Portland could match the 20-30 wins that Toronto was able to put together with him at point.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> “I want to get my shooting percentage up to 44 percent this season, and I can get my scoring average up from 13 points to 16 or 17 points,” he says. “I would like to get to the free-throw line four or five times a game instead of one or two.”


Hmm, no mention of improving his assists? Isn't that the most important stat for a PG?

I'm all for Damon cleaning up his life and applaud him for it, but he's still a "Me First" guy. Besides his comments about wanting to score more, as a father, these comments irritate me... 



> In recent years, Stoudamire has summered in *Houston, “my home away from home.”* This summer, he says he had plenty of time to spend with his 5-year-old son, Damon Jr., who lives with his mother in Atlanta.
> “A few weeks ago, I flew to Atlanta to be there with him on ‘Bring your father to school’ day,” he says. “I picked him up in the morning and took him to school. You should have seen the smile on his face. We went to sit in the cafeteria, eat doughnuts and talk. It was a quick 45 minutes, but it was priceless.
> “It was better than all the money I could have, to see how happy he was about me being there.”


Ok, the last thing for Damon to do now to change his life around is to sell his house in Houston, and try to sign with the Hawks. Why he's been staying in Houston in the off-season is beyond me. To me, that's worse than the pot issues.

:soapbox: 

Sorry, but I'm sure the off-season is the only down time he has, and it shouldn't be spent in Houston. I know it's being judgemental, but neglecting your kids when you are so financially secure is pathetic.

For someone like Kemp it's tough to be in like 7 or 8 places at one time  , but if Damon has only one kid, it's not that hard.. :no:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

uhm.

contract year.

selfish player.

contract year.

selfish player.

let him score 20 points a game and trade him after a month...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

btw--was anybody else a little amused his kid is named Damon Jr.? If it'd been a girl, I wonder if she'd be named Damonella....


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

You people just dont get it. I'm sure all of you are perfect in your own little way... Cut the man some slack already geez! It's one thing to insult me but Damon has tried and tried to get back in good with you guys....

Maybe he should have punched someone, then he could get some respect around here. Or he could always beat up his girlfriend like that other guy you want to come to town....:laugh: 

I hope he gets traded, someone mentioned the Hawks that would be fine by me...Then I'll get to watch him every night. 


I still cant get over how bitter some of you are...The funny thing is you're the same ones telling me to grow up or act my age...:whatever:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> You people just dont get it. I'm sure all of you are perfect in your own little way... Cut the man some slack already geez! It's one thing to insult me but Damon has tried and tried to get back in good with you guys....


I get it. Damon isn't using weed any more. He's continuing his efforts to be involved in the community. He's spending time with his son. To all of that I say :clap:

All of which has NOTHING to do with his performance on the court. He's still a defensive liability who dribbles too long and shoots too much. He doesn't make his teammates better and often impedes the offensive flow rather than enhances it.

And now he says he wants to score more????? How is that being a "team player"? How is that helping the team? All it seems to be doing is preparing us fans for the inevitable - Damon trying to pad his statistics this season because his $81 million contract is at an end and he's more concerned with trying to get a fat paycheck next summer than he is in helping Portland's young players develop.

Ah, yes, I understand far too well what's going on. I'm simply surprised that you can't see it, too.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Storyteller</b>!
> 
> 
> I get it. Damon isn't using weed any more. He's continuing his efforts to be involved in the community. He's spending time with his son. To all of that I say :clap:
> ...


Now why would Damon care about Portland's young player development? Why should he? And last year he was responsible for bringing our team back into the playoff hunt,when we were considered out of contention. Cant believe you missed it, where were you?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> You people just dont get it. I'm sure all of you are perfect in your own little way... Cut the man some slack already geez! It's one thing to insult me but Damon has tried and tried to get back in good with you guys....


I don't believe anyone has said they are perfect, or that he needs to be perfect. 

People are talking about how Damon's game is. A persons game is always fair game, no matter who they are.



> Maybe he should have punched someone, then he could get some respect around here. Or he could always beat up his girlfriend like that other guy you want to come to town....:laugh:


I don't see what this really has to do with people talking about Damons game being bad. It's his game that people complain about, not his off court issues (which I think most of us have complimented him on fixing).

but keep comparing apples to oranges I guess.



> I hope he gets traded, someone mentioned the Hawks that would be fine by me...Then I'll get to watch him every night.
> 
> 
> I still cant get over how bitter some of you are...The funny thing is you're the same ones telling me to grow up or act my age...:whatever:


I think it's more about learning how to argue with better skills, more than "acting your age".


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Now why would Damon care about Portland's young player development? Why should he?


Thanks for conceding the point. Damon only cares about himself.



> And last year he was responsible for bringing our team back into the playoff hunt,when we were considered out of contention. Cant believe you missed it, where were you?


I was watching the games without Jason Quick's glasses clouding my perspective on Damon. Did you watch any of the final 4 games (all losses) when Stoudamire did his very best to shoot the Blazers out of any chance of winning?

April 9 - Damon goes 2-12 against SA
April 10 - Damon goes 6-17 against Denver
April 12 - Damon goes 5-15 against SA
April 14 - Damon goes 6-14 against LA

The 4 biggest games of the year and he shoots 32.8% from the field? And 26.3% from behind the arc? And this is the guy who wants to shoot MORE this year?

Oh, and guess which of the 4 games was the closest? Right, the Laker game, the only one of the 4 that Damon had a decent assist total.

In other words, the Blazers played best in those games when he distributed the ball. But does he talk about doing that as a strategy this year? No, all we hear is that he wants to score more and (apparently by means of a miracle) that he hopes to do something that he has NEVER accomplished in his career by shooting 44% from the field.

Sorry, you have yet to convince me that Damon playing selfishly is what is best for the team that I am a fan of.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Now why would Damon care about Portland's young player development? Why should he? And last year he was responsible for bringing our team back into the playoff hunt,when we were considered out of contention. Cant believe you missed it, where were you?


actually, Theo had a lot to do with that, as did Darius. More so than Damon did. Damon was important, but that doesn't allieviate him of criticism.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Didn't mean to post again. Just move on....


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

It's all good...I've had about enough of you guys player bashing, so I'm out untill the season starts.:wave: 

The Orange always beats the apple..It's a proven fact.:yes:


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

He wants to increase his shooting percentage, not take more shots.

If he takes the same amount of shots as before, and makes a higher percentage, he scores more.

Note: He did not say SHOOT more, and no extra shots are needed to achieve both a higher % and a higher ppg.

Granted, whether this actually happens is questionable, but this is WHAT HE SAID. 

1) Increase %

thereby

2) Increasing ppg

----

What he didn't say is that he wants more assists, that he prefers Journey to Boston, his favorite color is clear, and dogs are better than cats.

So, through the power of overanalysing a quote its reasonable to assume that he doesn't want assists, would rather listen to Boston, hates the color Clear, and thinks dogs are stupid.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Still doesn't get it. He says he had a good year, forget the team missed the playoffs. 

"I just smoked pot sometimes." I wonder if he teaches Jr that it's _just_ pot? I can guarantee he didn't learn that in a rehab.

All I see is more of Damon being self-centered and clueless that he is.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Where did Damon say he wanted to shoot more. 

If Damon shot the same amounts of times as he did last year, but goes to the foul line 2-3 more times a game like he says he wants to do and get his shooting up to 44%, then he will avaerge 16-17 pionts. 
He wants to improve his FG % (taking smarter and better shots). It doesn't mean that he wants to shoot more.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Christ, people. Damon't not talking about shooting more. He's talking about being more selective with his shots.

 

PBF


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> Why he's been staying in Houston in the off-season is beyond me. To me, that's worse than the pot issues.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm sure the off-season is the only down time he has, and it shouldn't be spent in Houston.


I'm pretty sure thats where the rehab program he was in last summer was located, and the article details thats where his girlfriend is from... seems reasonable to me.

STOMP


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> I'm pretty sure thats where the rehab program he was in last summer was located, and the article details thats where his girlfriend is from... seems reasonable to me.
> 
> STOMP



I think his rehab is there as well. The article said it was his "Home away from home".. I just thought he'd find a "Home away from Home" in Atlanta where his son lives. If he wanted to take it a step further, he'd pay the mother of his child a hefty moving expense, living expense, etc to live in Portland.

Oh, I could care less where his girlfriend lives. When it comes to your kid, girlfriends/boyfriends mean nothing. I know todays society makes people believe this type of behavior is all well and good, but it isn't.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Frankly, some of your responses make me sick to my stomach. 

You all complain that the media does not do a good enough job portraying the positive aspects of the players/this organization. Yet when they do, you do nothing but bash the player in question?

Nowhere in the article did Damon say he needs to take more shots. He said he wants to improve his shooting percentage, therefore scoring more points with the same amount of attempts. He also said he wants to get to the free throw line more than he has, implying that he'll be taking the ball to the basket more often.

As far as I'm concerned, Damon said all the right things in that article. Yes, he's only 5-10, and that can be a defensive liability. But guess what, he was 5-10 when we acquired him, 5-10 when he signed that huge contract, and no amount of offseason work will make that change. In other words, he deals with it as best he can. Pound for pound, Damon is probably one of the strongest players in the league. He's worked on that so he can't as easily be backed down in the paint.

I wanted to ship Damon out as badly as the rest of you when he had his off-the-court nonsense going on. But he's put that past him, and from what I can see, he's doing everything he can to make himself a fixture in this organization's history and in this community. The least you can do is support him in that endeavor.

:curse:

Damon turned over a new leaf.  Some of you need to as well.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scout, food for thought:

Don't you think the mother of his child might have a say? Maybe she doesn't want Damon to have anything to do with her or their child. She has a stake in this, too. Damon can't necessarily force his will onto both the mother and his child. Let's try to avoid making judgments about someone else's choices when we don't know the entire situation.

-Pop


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Scout, food for thought:
> ...


I hear ya Pop. I don't know the whole situation and I don't even know if Damon was ever married to the mother of his child. I admit that, but when it comes to being a parent, there are some fundamental things that are universal. 

Let's say for some reason I got a divorce and my ex didn't want me around the kids for some reason. Would that stop me from going to court or doing what I had to do to live by them, take them to school, help them with their homework, etc, etc? NO. It's just not an option. The mother has only so much say. Damon has his rights as well, and with his financial status, everything is possible.

I'm not perfect by any means and I've made my mistakes, but when I read the article on Damon, I thought it was pathetic. I realize he does a lot of work in the community as well. I don't discredit that. Instead of helping out so much in the community, he needs to be a father. 

I'll just leave it at that because people don't want to hear about morals, etc, etc. I know people have brought up Zach's issues, but I find those less offensive because he's just hurting himself, not his children.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Frankly, some of your responses make me sick to my stomach.
> 
> You all complain that the media does not do a good enough job portraying the positive aspects of the players/this organization. Yet when they do, you do nothing but bash the player in question?


In case you haven't noticed, there has been no shortage of good spin for Damon. Year after year no matter whats been hitting the fan, while raining all over other Blazers, JQuick has been right there to point to the silver lining regarding his little buddy. Last year he told us of the "heartwarming storyline of Damon's personal turnaround," the Blazers being "his team," and stated several times that he had a "breakout year" even though the stats and eyes of many here see anything but. 

Sorry that I'm tired of positive spin on a single guy who I'm all too formiliar with and who IMO doesn't deserve it at all... personally I prefer if posters bring their true views to the discussions rather then take a rah rah! go team! stance just to be positive. Frankly seeing Damon do the same old thing (focus on getting his rather then on things that a PG does to help the team succeed) makes me sick to my stomache. If somehow he starts shooting a significantly higher % a decade into his career, that would be a good thing, so would him penetrating and drawing more fouls... but I'd rather his focus be on pushing/moving the ball and QBing the club. He's got a lot of weapons, but it's crystal clear he'd much rather be the one taking the shot. SOS. If and when his play elevates, I'm sure you'll see those here recognise it... until then we're just sharing our true views on the team 

STOMP


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> Sorry that I'm tired of positive spin on a single guy who I'm all too formiliar with and who IMO doesn't deserve it at all... personally I prefer if posters bring their true views to the discussions rather then take a rah rah! go team! stance just to be positive. Frankly seeing Damon do the same old thing (focus on getting his rather then on things that a PG does to help the team succeed) makes me sick to my stomache. If somehow he starts shooting a significantly higher % a decade into his career, that would be a good thing, so would him penetrating and drawing more fouls... but I'd rather his focus be on pushing/moving the ball and QBing the club. He's got a lot of weapons on the club, but he'd rather be the one taking the shot. SOS. If and when his play elevates, I'm sure you'll see those here recognise it... until then we're just sharing our true views on the team
> 
> STOMP


Assists per game stat - Damon is 10th in the league in that category, ahead of players like Gary Payton, Tony Parker, and NBA Finals MVP Chauncey Billups.

He also has a 2.78 Assist-to-turnover ratio, which places him 18th in the league. There are only a handful of starting point guards in the league who can top that number.

I hear your argument, but the stats prove otherwise. He's getting other players on his team involved more than 70-75% of the point guards in this league.

-Pop


----------



## lie2me2 (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't get it. The guy says that he's been working hard on his game this summer and that he wants to improve his fg % and get to the line more often so his point total will increase. Why all the negative response? 

I mean I'm no big Damon fan but he sure didn't say that he wanted to shoot more and I sure didn't read anything that made me think he was being selfish. He said that he wanted to step up and be more of a leader. I say good for him. They gotta pay the guy anyway so the more he can contribute the better in my book.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Assists per game stat - Damon is 10th in the league in that category, ahead of players like Gary Payton, Tony Parker, and NBA Finals MVP Chauncey Billups.
> ...


one of the things I've always liked about Damon is his low turnover numbers. you'll get no beef from me there. 

however, I just can't get excited about a guy who plays 40 mpg to get his assist numbers. 

it's far more than the numbers, though. it's his penchant for refusing to initiate the offense until there's under 12 seconds on the clock that disgusts me the most. there's no stat you can point to, but it's plain as day in virtually every game.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

> And now he says he wants to score more????? How is that being a "team player"? How is that helping the team?


Um, scoring more usually helps your team. I also think he meant he wants to take better shots with his improved j, get to the hole more, and shoot more free throws. What a SOB.



> "I just smoked pot sometimes." I wonder if he teaches Jr that it's just pot? I can guarantee he didn't learn that in a rehab.


Yeah, it is just pot, something half of the nba smokes, so chill out. Wow.


And i love how people who only know him through the media think they can tell him how to live his life, ie. should be with his kid, shouldnt live in houston blah blah blah. It's amazing how people are so powerful and brave behind a computer screen. Say that to Damon and his boys in person and see what would happen.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Say that to Damon and his boys in person and see what would happen.


Now there's a mature response. You're saying they would assault somebody for words, and saying it while while defending him. But hey, it's just a little pot. Keep puffing.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

> Now there's a mature response. You're saying they would assault somebody for words, and saying it while while defending him. But hey, it's just a little pot. Keep puffing.


I'm implying that all these people here hiding behind their computers and talking tough would shut up in his actual presence. They wouldnt have to assault you, everybody would either A. not say a word or B. piss their pants when him and his boys asked them to repeat what they just said. I'd say don't take it personal, but thats out the window b/c everybody here thinks they know whats best for him and how he should run his life, so they already made it personal.

And actually I haven't smoked pot in 5 years, and yes I dont think its a big deal, especially b/c he has it beat. And don't kid yourself, half of your sports heroes probably toke up, or worse.
Id be more worried about guys taking repeated painkillers than puffing a johnny here and there.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Just imagining all the great discussions if we were all just chilling out with Damon and his boys... 

well  though I'm sure it would be tons of fun, we're not. So in the meantime, until that goes down in some parking lot behind an arcade somewhere, it's OK in general to openly talk about them as basketball players right? How about we go ahead and do that until they show up...

In ABM's Basketball Magazine thread, he sites one that has Damon pegged as the 31st best PG in the league. For all the things he brings to the table, that seems about right to me. As a Blazer fan I just want a better player, especially at such an important position. Most championship type teams have great backcourt tandems. I believe DA when healthy is pretty decent. His big contract and health concerns makes him unlikely to be moved though. Damon's contract is a big ripe valuble plumb to the right team in need of a makeover. The good press he recieves is a good thing from the standpoint of rescuing his image. 

By the recent signings Nash has committed the club to fiscally operate over the cap probably for a few more years at least. I expect he'll use some of his other assets to add to the future mix. By midseason I expect he'll be fielding a variety of offers for all three of his big expiring contract players. Teams are selling their season ticket plans right now on the hopes that they'll be competitive. Half way through the season with injuries and losses the writing will be on the wall for some teams... that's dealing time.

STOMP


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> I'm implying that all these people here hiding behind their computers and talking tough would shut up in his actual presence.


Computers are how this board works, no one is hiding. I also doubt that the midget has anyone scared....would you be?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I hear your argument, but the stats prove otherwise. He's getting other players on his team involved more than 70-75% of the point guards in this league.


Because he just averaged playing more minutes then just about anyone else in the league, he's bound to have some inflation. My contention is that the stats show he hasn't improved, and isn't very good... here they are, you tell me where the improvement is...

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_stoudamire/?nav=page

Of course stats don't tell the whole story. They don't show him pounding the ball at the top of the key, pointing every which way, wasting the clock. They certainly don't show him getting repeatedly burned on D, or the Blazers conceeding his defensive liabilities by sending others out to help him thereby weakening their schemes. They don't show post players growing frustrated over not being able to recieve an entry pass when they've worked themselves into position. 

IMO, he's been better used as a 2 guard, playing off the ball running around off screens. If Nick is able to duct tape himself together consistently through the early part of this year, I expect thats where he'll be when/if they're used together. Thats how it was through the bad stretch of games last year when McInnis and him were a starting tandem. They will have the same sort of problems matching up defensively, so I'm hoping it will only be for short stints of games. I'm crossing my fingers on DA's health and on Frahm and Q's developement... until dealing time. 

Maybe it will be Nick or SAR that nets Nash's club a large quality point, and suddenly Damon's skillset will fit in better... I thought he was OK coming off the bench as an energy guy when Pip, DA, and Bonzi were the starting 1-3. 

I guess for those of you complaining about those of us pointing towards the backcourt as Portland's weaknesss... where do you think this team needs more talent? Should Nash just let contracts expire and the young players develope? 

STOMP


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

> it's OK in general to openly talk about them as basketball players right?


I have no problem with that, but when people get too personal I have a problem. and i just get frustrated when people talk all this trash and run down guys personally.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

An update on Damon and his goals for this season, after 5 games:



> “I want to get my shooting percentage up to 44 percent this season,


15 of 55 from the field. 5 of 23 from behind the arc. 



> and I can get my scoring average up from 13 points to 16 or 17 points,” he says.


He's at 7.8 PPG



> “I would like to get to the free-throw line four or five times a game instead of one or two.”


5 FTA's. Not per game - 5 total for the 5 games.


BTW, I do enjoy that he has 35 assists and only 7 turnovers. But dude has clearly not improved his shooting this year. He, DA and Van Exel are shooting the Blazers out of games. However, at least DA and Nick each had one good shooting game so far. Damon has had none.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I was thinking about this thread after the loss last night. thanks for bumping it. 

I'm guessing Damon will have one or two really good games shortly that will push his stats up to last year, and the media will pretend he's having another great season. 

if Damon doesn't improve drastically in a big hurry, Cheeks has to get minutes for Telfair. with Damon's current .217 average from three, you might as well play the rookie.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> I'm implying that all these people here hiding behind their computers and talking tough would shut up in his actual presence.


Boy, you don't know me very well.

While I don't think I would say anything to Damon for my own reasons, which are simply:
(A) I don't care.
(B) I really, really don't care.

Assuming that we are all computer geeks living in Mom's basement is an incorrect assumption. 

I'd break it off in Damon's rear after I finished wiping the floor with him if he decided to be a tough guy. 



> They wouldnt have to assault you, everybody would either A. not say a word or B. piss their pants when him and his boys asked them to repeat what they just said.


His boys, eh? Yeah, maybe I might change my stance if Damon and 7 other guys wanted to talk trash ... but that doesn't mean I'm some snivling little wretch behind the computer. It means I have at least the IQ of a snail and an aversion to unwinnable situations.

You need to check your generalizations at the door.

And if you think you know me ... maybe you toke up more than Damon.

Play.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*^^Funniest thing I've read all day.*

I love internet trash talkers...:laugh:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: ^^Funniest thing I've read all day.*



> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I love internet trash talkers...:laugh:


I'm not talking trash, I responding to an ignorant post. Wherein did I "trash talk"?

You're clueless, man. Really.

Play.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

You mean like Alica Silverstone clueless or just regular old clueless?:laugh: 

I'd put that in the category of name calling,I think you should be suspended for 5 days..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> You mean like Alica Silverstone clueless or just regular old clueless?:laugh:


Regular.



> I'd put that in the category of name calling,I think you should be suspended for 5 days..


That's because you're clueless.

Play.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Maybe if I knew some real life NBA players I would be in the know...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Maybe if I knew some real life NBA players I would be in the know...


Possibly.

My guess is you're probably just hopeless.

Play.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Edit ..I dont feel like getting banned.:no:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> And your're probably just full of it...


Glad you think so.



> You use the words WE,US, and OUR...But say you arent a Blazer fan..


That's true. But, it isn't hard to figure out, really. Once Reef leave, so will I. And I will use words like WE, US and OUR in regards to the team he is playing for.



> And you're on here more than anyone else, I'd think with those millionaires you know you would spend time hanging with them and not us clueless people on the Blazer board...


 please don't make a comment like that to a poster 

What does my knwoing certain people have ANYTHING to do with where I spend my time? Especially when I'm locked in an office 8 hours of the day? 



> Sorry I dont buy your story I think you're just a dweeb who spends all his time here bad mouthing OUR team and OUR players.


What story? You really think I like Portland, but am faking it. I'm lost. I don't know what story you don't buy.



> 1800 post since FEB?? You're a rock star..:laugh:


Yeah and? I type fast and I read fast. I'm very opinionated ... and this is a lot more fun than buying something I don't need off of EBAY or some such nonsense to pass the time.

Play.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

What does an elephant have to do with the Alabama Crimson Tide anyway? I have long pondered that question and you may be just the person that can answer it.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Glad you think so.
> ...


I expect you will be suspeneded before the day is over.:yes: 

If you arent then there is something seriously wrong with the way this board is run. 

I just dont buy it,how often do you talk to SAR? Seriously? I'm sure you guys hang out in the offseason, correct?:laugh: Sure you do...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> What does an elephant have to do with the Alabama Crimson Tide anyway? I have long pondered that question and you may be just the person that can answer it.


It has to do with OLD SCHOOL football. Like back in the 30's. 

Under Coach Wallace Wade, the Tide was a freaking beast. The players were massive for that era and we absolutely destroyed our opponents. 

Anyhow, some sports columnist wrote a column after seeing the Alabama-Ole Miss game. He kept mentioning how overpowering our team was and how it was such an awesome spectacle to see us take the field that some fan actually yelled out at the start of the 2nd QTR:

"Hold your horses, the elephants are coming"

After that, he kept referring to us as the Red Elephants. 

How we got the name the Crimson Tide is another story altogether.

ROLL TIDE!  

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I expect you will be suspeneded before the day is over.:yes:


Doubt it.



> If you arent then there is something seriously wrong with the way this board is run.


Take that up with management. I contribute meaningful insight and unique opinions ... while you do what?



> I just dont buy it,how often do you talk to SAR? Seriously? I'm sure you guys hang out in the offseason, correct?:laugh: Sure you do...


Oh, you don't buy the fact that I went to HS with Reef, eh? Well, that's your own private issue.

It isn't that big of a deal to know any of these guys. They're just people. They know people just like anyone else.

At the end of the day, it really doesn't matter to me if you believe me or not. I get no thrills or jollies from you believing me, that's for sure.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

come on guys, just because someone doesn't hold the same opinions of certain players, doesn't mean you need to take pot shots at them.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> come on guys, just because someone doesn't hold the same opinions of certain players, doesn't mean you need to take pot shots at them.


It has nothing to do with players - Blaze_Rocks just likes to stir the pot and I enjoy making people look stupid. 

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with players - Blaze_Rocks just likes to stir the pot and I enjoy making people look stupid.
> ...


ok, I'll change the post:

A: 
come on guys, just because someone doesn't hold the same opinions of certain players, doesn't mean you need to take pot shots at them.

B:
come on guys, just because someone else likes to stir the pot, and you enjoy making people look bad, doesn't mean you need to do to it.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with players - Blaze_Rocks just likes to stir the pot and I enjoy making people look stupid.
> ...


You made me look stupid?:rotf: I was under the impression that you and SAR were tight...But now its "I went to HS with him"...What ever dude, every time I speak on the Blazers you jump in and insult me...

I got suspended because I asked if you were still going to come here and hate on our players after we traded SAR..You called me a moron...If you dont get suspended it just goes to show how unfair and biased this board really is.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> ok, I'll change the post:
> ...


Fine Hap, just because I love you man.

Play.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> ok, I'll change the post:
> ...


You had me suspended for asking a simple question...How many warnings does Play get before his suspension? Thats 3 warnings that I know of the same # I got before you suspended me..



This might seem petty to most of you all, and it is but....I was suspended for no reason...I think it just goes to show that if you have a buddy that's a mod you can break the rules...Isnt that right Hap?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> You had me suspended for asking a simple question...How many warnings does Play get before his suspension? Thats 3 warnings that I know of the same # I got before you suspended me..
> 
> 
> ...


for starters, the admins suspended you because you did something far worse than what Play did. 

References to people (play) being on Shareefs jock straps IS worse than what you accuse Play of doing. And that wasn't the only reason you were suspended after several warnings.

Also, I take great offense to this "favortism" ploy. Besides the fact that play is not a "buddy" of mine, you will find it hard to point out cases where it's favortism vs "1st time offense" or "really not on the same scale of what you did so why are you bringing it up".

Go ahead, ask play, and he'll tell you himself, he's not my "buddy".


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I tend to think a lot of what is said on this board is ignorant. Did you all hear that "I TEND" That means it's my opinion. To say someone is ignorant because they don't share the same view as you is well......you know. A lot of people like to make blanket statements when they really don't have a clue what they are talking about, like saying they know more basketball than 90% of the people here. Now there is no way for anyone to disagree with that statement, but there's also no way anyone should make that statement. I'm sure the person who made that statement has no idea for instance that I played on a state championship team in high school and have been coaching ever since, and that might be true for every other member of this board. He has no idea. To me it's those kinds of comments that are ignorant.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Go ahead, ask play, and he'll tell you himself, he's not my "buddy".


Well, you would be if you removed Bill from your avatar!

Play.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> for starters, the admins suspended you because you did something far worse than what Play did.
> ...


Wrong Hap....I was warned about the jock thing, but....That was 2 weeks before my suspension for asking Play a simple question which went a little something like this- I asked Play if he was still going to come here and hate on our players after we traded SAR?


Thats right, it had nothing to do with the jockstrap post that was edited weeks before...

As for being "far worse" I disagree, why is it Play can insult me everytime I post??? Why is that? he called me a moron today, but it will go unnoticed no doubt....

Looks a little biased to me....But I'm probably wrong as usual, I'm sure you have some other reason for my suspension....




Also this isnt his first time being warned..That is fact..


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Blaze,

I was going to stay out of this thing between you and Hap. You obviously have some beef and feel you were wronged. 

But, I decided, rightly or wrongly, this has more to do with some issue you have with me rather than an issue you have with Hap or the moderators. I could be wrong.

This is all I have to say:

I don't know the ins or outs of your suspension. In truth, until you complained about it - I never knew you were suspended. You can ask whomever you choose, but trust me when I say I never complained about you -- or ANYONE on these message boards. I don't think there is anything anyone could say or do that would cause me to go to the moderators. 

So, if you think this has something to do with me, then you're wrong.

I'm sorry if you are insulted from my posts. I'm sorry I've been insulting. I come on strong when I feel that I have been wronged (even if it is just an misunderstanding), as many on this board can attest. But, I'm always the first to apologize if it seems we can work it out or there was a miscue. 

So, with all that being said - I, obviously have felt slighted and insulted by you in the past and am holding a bit of a grudge. I apologize for that, and hopefully that apology will be reciprocated.

In the immortal words of Tu-Pac: _"I ain't mad at 'cha"_. (Sorry, I couldn't miss an opportunity for a Pac reference)

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Doing my best Sherlock Holmes impression......and that's not a housing developement for those of you that might not like to read, I think I've figured out why you are having problems Blaze......hear me out.

Hear are my Top 10 reasons why the board favors Play.


1. Play has more posts. Like our beloved Blazers the board admins like to cater to the people that offer the most.

2. He has a higher star rating.

3. Play has one less letter that Blaze so why not get rid of you for a few days so they don't have to type that etra letter.

4. Calling someone a moron isn't that bad, I mean it's not like he said you were ignorant....oh wait nevermind.

5. He knows more basketball than 90% of us. Maybe the admins are intimidated by that.

6. Hap has a real life so he just went eeney-meeney-miney-mo, and it just happened to land on you.

7. Secret game of rock paper scissors was held between Play and you with someone standing in on your behalf

8. Play secretly emails the admins with apologies after each and every post.

9. 2 words...........................**** happens.

And finaly

10. Maybe because you were wrong Blaze and the Admins were just doing what they thought was right, just doing their job, so deal with it and move on.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> 
> Looks a little biased to me....But I'm probably wrong as usual, I'm sure you have some other reason for my suspension....


I had nothing to do with your suspension, so don't come crying to me about being unfair.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Please I was informed by the Rifleman that you and Ed O brought my post to his attention..:sigh:

Funny how somethings are overlooked here.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Please I was informed by the Rifleman that you and Ed O brought my post to his attention..:sigh:
> 
> Funny how somethings are overlooked here.


what I brought to his attention was the comment you made about play and shareefs jock strap. 

If you really don't like how things are, you can log off and find another forum to bless them with your presence. Your victim act is getting old, and making accusations that us mods play favorites or are just picking on you (and this is the funny part) actually makes you a target.

if you didn't take comments about damon as tho they're actually comments against your own child, maybe you wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 5. He knows more basketball than 90% of us. Maybe the admins are intimidated by that.


:rofl:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

And now back to Damon. There might be rumors that he and Cheeks are practicing for a tearful redition of the national anthem, should buy them both undeserved time.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Touch a nerve there HAP?:laugh: Maybe I wouldnt have to play the part of "the victim" if you regulated this board fairly...I'm in no mess and could care less what you do with my account(ban me)....But at least people will see you for what you are and that is a Biased power tripping mod. Now show the rest of the board just how much power you have,edit my post and make me look like the bad guy...


Why would you bring the jock strap thing up after weeks had passed? Sounds a little fishy to me...
:yes:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

grow up.

just post like an adult and you won't have any problems...

don't worry about what so and so is doing or who started it - that's kindergarten stuff.

just be civil and others will reciprocate.

cheers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Touch a nerve there HAP?:laugh: Maybe I wouldnt have to play the part of "the victim" if you regulated this board fairly...


as Ive said before, if you feel that one of us mods doesn't "regulate" the board fairly, please..I beg of you, REPORT IT.

otherwise, quit complaining about something you have no proof of. 


> I'm in no mess and could care less what you do with my account(ban me)....But at least people will see you for what you are and that is a Biased power tripping mod.


yep, I'm sure how thats how everyone sees me. a biased power tripping mod. uh huh...if you're going to try to insult me, could you please come up with something original, or at least has some bit of reality in it? 



> Now show the rest of the board just how much power you have,edit my post and make me look like the bad guy...


why do people always make posts that aren't edit worthy, and act as tho they're now going to be edited?

Is it to make them look like they're a victim, and now that they've called out those evil power hungry mods, the mods don't dare edit the posts? Thereby calling the mods bluff??

you know, if i was a power hungry mod, you wouldn't be posting on this board anymore. 

but guess what? I don't care that you do, but that you just follow the same rules others are held up to, DESPITE your paranoid fears that we don't hold others up to them.


> Why would you bring the jock strap thing up after weeks had passed?


because you implied that the reason for your suspension (and previous warnings) were not as bad as the recent incidences you have been involved in with Play. So I brought it up to show that what you were warned about was worse than play's comments.



> Sounds a little fishy to me...
> :yes:


what was this supposed to mean? can someone tell me?

listen, if you want to post here, fine. If you want to not follow the simple and easy rules, thats not fine. I actually edited 2 of plays posts (I think it was 2) yesterday...kind of funny for someone who's buddy buddy with play, huh?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yeesh. this thread is spiraling so far off topic I'm going to close it. 



































oh wait. I can't. 

anyway, Blaze, it could be that the mods here are out to get you. it could also be that there are dozens of us on this board who go months (sometimes YEARS) without getting edited by a mod because we suck up to the brutal dictators who run this board. 

or it could be that a little bit of decorum and courtesy, even in the face of rude people, shows more class and restraint than you are willing to commit to.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> why do people always make posts that aren't edit worthy, and act as tho they're now going to be edited?


 Why do you edit post that broke no rules what so ever?


> what was this supposed to mean? can someone tell me?


 It means I smell fish.:yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Why do you edit post that broke no rules what so ever?


which post broke no rules that I edited?



> It means I smell fish.:yes:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Come one and all!!!

Let's form the committee to retain Hap as moderator, and give him unlimited editing power over Blaze!

4 more years!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Come one and all!!!
> 
> Let's form the committee to retain Hap as moderator, and give him unlimited editing power over Blaze!
> ...


good lord, I busted a gut!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I was thinking about this thread after the loss last night. thanks for bumping it.
> 
> I'm guessing Damon will have one or two really good games shortly that will push his stats up to last year, and the media will pretend he's having another great season.
> ...


Thanks, Wanker. I agree completely.

Anybody else want to respond? Any of you who took Damon's statement of his goals with the "assumption" that he would, of course, be able to reach each of them this season?

And, yes, I'm ignoring the pissing contest that took over this thread for the last three pages....


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> good lord, I busted a gut!!


And my knee hurts from slapping it so hard.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> I'd break it off in Damon's rear after I finished wiping the floor with him if he decided to be a tough guy.


A little off topic - not that that seems to be a problem in this thread - but I'm curious - what is 'it'? 
The image that comes to mind involves something one wouldn't want to break off...

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with players - Blaze_Rocks just likes to stir the pot and I enjoy making people look stupid.
> ...


Making people look stupid must be something you do somewhere other than here, right?

I've read most of your posts and, aside from yourself, you haven't come close to making anyone look stupid.

Certainly not Blaze_Rocks. He's a bit too quick-witted for that.

Not trying to audition for a Mod position here (As Pat Paulsen once said "If nominated, I will refuse to run. If elected, I will refuse to serve") but how about putting some basketball talk back into this thread?

Playboy, tell me WHY you're so enthralled with SAR? Is it just that he let you tag along after school or do you really see this team succeeding with him on it?

I see him as a very good player but a player who is disinterested in the team concept. I don't think he give's a rat's behind about anyone's success but his own, and therefore is doomed to fail as he always has and bring the team down with him.

Tell me why you think I'm wrong.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> A little off topic - not that that seems to be a problem in this thread - but I'm curious - what is 'it'?
> ...


And what is "IT" doing in Damon's rear in the first place?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> yeesh. this thread is spiraling so far off topic I'm going to close it.


Nice avatar! It seems we are covering both angles of his face...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice avatar! It seems we are covering both angles of his face...


Kind of resembles the angry guy on the subway in "Ghost".


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> “I want to get my shooting percentage up to 44 percent this season, and I can get my scoring average up from 13 points to 16 or 17 points,” he says. “I would like to get to the free-throw line four or five times a game instead of one or two.”


Is there an avator that communicates "I'm still waiting...."?


----------

